
6 months with Clojure - puredanger
http://olabini.com/blog/2012/08/6-months-with-clojure/
======
saurabh
_One aspect of breaking up functions like described above, is that the
operations involved are usually highly abstract and sometimes not very coupled
to domain language. I find naming of those kind of functions very hard, and
many times spend a long time and still not coming up with something I’m
completely comfortable with. I don’t really have a solution to this problem
right now._

"There are only two hard things in Computer Science: cache invalidation and
naming things" — Phil Karlton

